# Help Identifying Antique Pullman Train Brass Luggage Rack



## weppler1978 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone take a look at this item I put a bid on, its a brass pullman train luggage rack. Can anyone date this piece, I tend to prefer early stuff they have listed as 20's but I'm thinking earlier?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130923445302

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jun 13, 2013)

Strange how the bars are not solid.

Sorry before my parents time.

There is a lot of photos of old Pullman equipment. Factory fresh. You need to spend sometime check them. Not sure of a on-line source, sorry.


----------



## rusty spike (Jun 14, 2013)

You might contact the reference library at one of the larger railroad museums such as the California State RR Museum in Sacramento. I'm not sure they can help you. Just a thought.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 14, 2013)

In my old timer thought I believe it is at least as old as the mid20s I have ridden many cars built in the 30s and it is older than them.


----------



## railiner (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree...by the '30's, designs were leaning more towards 'art deco'.....that one looks more 'victorian'......


----------

